# Livorsi Throttle Slipping



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey yall! 

I have a livorsi throttle on my Beavertail mosquito and it slips when you‘re running (especially in chop). It wants to go slower and slower, so you effectively have to hold the throttle in place. Before I start taking things apart, does anybody know of a diagram or explanation of specifically what I should be tightening? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Welp, answered my own question but figured I’d post the answer here rather than delete this post in case it can help somebody else…

Looks very straight forward. Will post back if it proves to require any other insight.




http://www.livorsi.com/pdf/Instructions%20with%20Part%20Numbers/LIT-CTL-PCS.pdf


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I can't help because I do not have those controls....but how do you like them? Honestly I just like the look but how is operating them? I'm in the middle of a repower and love the look and need new controls for the new outboard.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Yep, you're on the right track. Mine did the same thing but I was able to adjust it from underneath on my side console.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Redlig said:


> I can't help because I do not have those controls....but how do you like them? Honestly I just like the look but how is operating them? I'm in the middle of a repower and love the look and need new controls for the new outboard.


Love them. They do look cool (and will look cooler when my black ones finally come in to match the rest of my hardware), but I dig the function and feel of them even more.

Pros:

Feels super smooth while docking. You only have to touch the gear shifter (rather than the throttle), so every time you apply pressure forward or reverse you smoothly get the exact same amount of idle power (rather than an occasional slip beyond idle.
I have trim controls for both pitch and the jack plate both on the livorsi throttle, which is great.
When you're running and you're just tweaking the throttle (rather than shifter) it just feels good. Hard to articulate but its just buttery.

Perceived Cons:

Everybody will point out that if you have a buddy that has to hop on the controls in a pinch, they might not be used to it and they'll panic and use it incorrectly. The learning curve is like 20 seconds so everybody I fish with regularly already knows how to run them. If I were lending/renting my boat out to strangers, I wouldn't have this control setup. I haven't had any issues with some crazy panic situation where I can't react quickly enough ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. Just be a safe boater. If I hit a sand bar or something, I'd rather go straight to neutral anyway... If you find yourself slamming into reverse and dipping your bow into the water with any regularity, maybe you're going too fast in unknown waters. Hopefully I don't eat my words on this someday.
If you're docking in an extremely fast current you will have to use the gear shifter as well as the throttle. This is the one edge case where it is harder to use than a traditional single throttle. For me, this is an edge case and just not that difficult (on a boat this size anyway).


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have those controls and during my first trip it did the same thing. After adjusting the detent... never another problem. Takes some getting used to when using them but definitely higher quality and smoother than my stock Suzuki controls.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Yep, you're on the right track. Mine did the same thing but I was able to adjust it from underneath on my side console.


So did you have to go up under your console or could slide allen wrench through the rubber guides like the picture in the manual? At work currently but pumped to get this fixed when I get home


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Redlig said:


> I can't help because I do not have those controls....but how do you like them? Honestly I just like the look but how is operating them? I'm in the middle of a repower and love the look and need new controls for the new outboard.


I run them on a BTX with a 2 stroke Yamaha, all 2008. The look is definitely fighter jet cool, but operating them is tedious due to switching between gear shift and throttle levers. I wouldn’t recommend them to somebody that does a lot of intricate docking that requires a lot of bumping into and out of gear with slight throttle added in. My case is especially difficult because I have to keep the 2 stroke that doesn’t like low idling in gear (clean the carbs, I know) alive at the same time as maneuvering. With new controls and a new motor this would be a different story. That being said I still love driving them and wouldn’t replace mine.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Captsammymcche said:


> So did you have to go up under your console or could slide allen wrench through the rubber guides like the picture in the manual? At work currently but pumped to get this fixed when I get home


With your top mounted controls, remove the black rubber boot and the Allen key adjustment is right there. No need to go in the console on those. You can do it on the water, it's the easiest thing I've ever done on a boat.and takes 5 seconds.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> With your top mounted controls, remove the black rubber boot and the Allen key adjustment is right there. No need to go in the console on those. You can do it on the water, it's the easiest thing I've ever done on a boat.and takes 5 seconds.


Ah that's amazing! Thanks!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I still remember when single-lever controls were the latest and greatest thing to hit the boating world. I love the look and the function of those Livorsi controls. But now I’m used to a single-lever operation. I was backing a friend’s offshore go fast boat (rigged with Livorsis, naturally) in a tight spot and when it was time to switch to forward I shoved the throttle forward — still in reverse. Almost destroyed an outdrive. I’ll stick to one operational system when I have to maneuver in tight quarters, thank you. Too easy to slip into what you’re used to doing. A new Mercruiser outdrive and custom prop would have been a steep price to pay for a momentary lapse into the “doing what cones natural” zone.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a standard control on one boat and Livorsi on the other. Twice now when loading I have pushed the throttle up (moving toward what normally is neutral) instead of the FNR control. Not pretty. Guess I need to change to have both boats the same, because as they say you cannot fix stupid.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not going to say my single-lever muscle memory has never made me use the wrong one, but they way I avoid it...

1. Remember this in your head... "_*never approach the dock faster than the speed you're willing to run into it*_"
2. #1 should make you realize to just leave the throttle lever alone at the minimal power position (idle) which will make the boat move in the perfect speed for docking
3. In short... *only use the forward / reverse lever when docking, never touch the throttle lever. *Just move the gear lever between F, N, R and you will have a nice controlled maneuvering.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> I have a standard control on one boat and Livorsi on the other. Twice now when loading I have pushed the throttle up (moving toward what normally is neutral) instead of the FNR control. Not pretty. Guess I need to change to have both boats the same, because as they say you cannot fix stupid.


I imagine that would create a problem.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Love the function of mine but the corrosion resistance quality is not there. My skiff gets washed and dried after every use,and frequently do corrosion prone parts maintenance and spray preventative. Next time I will buy Latham controls. Work the same way but from the way the lathoms look on a couple customers boats that are 10 years old it's a no brainers their quality is far above and beyond lavorsi.


----------

